# If you couldn't have your sona species of choice, what would be your second choice?



## Ginza (Nov 25, 2017)

Title just about says it all, if you couldn't have your sona as the species they are, what would be your second choice?

essentially, top 5 species choices, not including your current

If I couldn't have a wolf, I'd probably choose

Dog
opossum
goat
raccoon
lynx maybe?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 25, 2017)

*Pheonix* -- already have a large tattoo of this
*Dragon* -- silver and electric blue
*Panther* -- silent and graceful
*Fox* -- 'cause they're awesome!
*Horse* -- because, y'know, certain characteristics...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2017)

Hmm..

A German Shepherd.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 25, 2017)

Chubby fluffy bear is probably the only alternative


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Well if I couldn't have wolf or fox I would probably go with

Protogen 
Sergal
Dutch Dragon
...thats pretty much it...


----------



## Alstren (Nov 25, 2017)

Hard to say either a fruit bat, a goat, or a toucan

p.s. Lol that thread tag


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 25, 2017)

If cats were off the table then I suppose

Fox/Kitsune
Wolf
Deer
Dragon
Lovecraftian Horror from beyond time and space


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hyena;
Jaguar;
Bear;
Wolf;
Rabbit


----------



## Jarren (Nov 25, 2017)

Were dragons off the table I'd probably go with one of the below options.

Gryphon
Giraffe
Some sort of mountain goat.
Maybe a lemur.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 25, 2017)

Can't be a werewolf? Monstrous.

I'd have to be a Bouda instead.

Or maybe a Nagual.

Or an Ilimu.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

Or does rick Harrison count as a fursona??
Beacuse definitely rick Harrison


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 25, 2017)

I probably would've gone with a cat or an otter. I'm actually thinking of making another 'sona that is one of those two.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

There are other species than Sergal?  Interesting...

Hmm, after consideration:

Black Marbled Fox, and that's just aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 25, 2017)

A raccoon.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 25, 2017)

Domestic cat. My secondary fursona is one of these. But if not a dragon or a cat, then i'd probably be a snake. Or a rat.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 25, 2017)

Rat
Racoon
Lemur
Blobfish
Red Panda


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 25, 2017)

If my sona couldn't be a wolf, then a fox.


----------



## Dawnfeather (Nov 25, 2017)

Right now, since my fursona is a house cat (more specifically a maine coon, but still looking pretty generic), I'd say my other choices would be

- Mountain Lion (actually was my top choice for a while, till I decided they weren't nearly fluffy enough)
-Striped Hyena (they're cute as heck)
-Grey Fox
-African Wild Dog (cute little patchwork pups)
-Dilute Tortoiseshell/Calico Cat (listen...its still the same breed as my fursona but they look pretty different)


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2017)

Let's see...if I couldn't be a skunk?

Well, the Fossa is a character I RP as so,

1. Fossa
2. Raccoon
3. Mongoose
4. Badger
5. Okapi


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 25, 2017)

My sona is my own made up species
I have tried making a real species sona in the past but I cant connect to them


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 25, 2017)

That would either be...

1. Monkey, because they are under appreciated and I personally find them cute
2. Goat, closest thing to my sona's current species
3. Cat, every single fursona quiz said mine should be a cat, not even kidding
4. Snail, i think I could do a creative take on such a design and make it cute
5. Australian Ghost Shark, they are interesting sea creatures, ties with #4

also, a completely made up monster could work too, but I do like to draw my sheep sona with monster-like traits so it works out


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> 4. Snail, i think I could do a creative take on such a design and make it cute



There is a French furry I RP with, and we do a lot of transformation RPs, and frequently I tease him about being transformed into a snail...he hates escargot, and so it's a running joke! But I have seen a few funny/cute snail fursonas. : )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Or does rick Harrison count as a fursona??
> Beacuse definitely rick Harrison View attachment 24217


Mine would be Billy Mays, that lovable lug.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 27, 2017)

Hm, I guess it would go:

Raptor
Gryphon
Chicken
Dove
Snake


----------



## Amiir (Nov 27, 2017)

Bull or goat most likely, never thought of other alternatives otherwise. Probably lizard


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

Meremaid/                                                         Fairy/                                                                   Vampire/                                                   Werecat/                                                             Siren/                                                    Banshee.


----------



## Yvvki (Feb 7, 2018)

Maybe a sugar glider? Lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 7, 2018)

Definitely a deer.


----------



## Mabus (Feb 7, 2018)

Owl or Harp Seal!


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 7, 2018)

Black nosed sheep! They dont have a got damn face!!!!


----------



## Dongding (Feb 7, 2018)

<3


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 7, 2018)

If the otter was off the menu think I'd work through the family first, so Pine Marten, Stoat, Weasel, Badger.  Then as an outside possibility maybe a Jackdaw or other corvid.


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 7, 2018)

Panther, Lion, Bear, Lynx, Fox.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Ooooh, second choice......that's hard, since for me there really is only one species I want to be.

But for fun I'm going to go with it, then completely discount the other great apes and go with........a capybara.


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Ooooh, second choice......that's hard, since for me there really is only one species I want to be.
> 
> But for fun I'm going to go with it, then completely discount the other great apes and go with........a capybara.



Cat's love 'em!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Cat's love 'em!


The cat's just thinking "that's one rodent I'm DEFINITELY not messing with"


----------



## Simo (Feb 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> The cat's just thinking "that's one rodent I'm DEFINITELY not messing with"



Also, Alpine Marmots seem pretty cool! These are in Austria, I was reading where a family vacationing there had a son, who became friends with a colony of them:


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Also, Alpine Marmots seem pretty cool! These are in Austria, I was reading where a family vacationing there had a son, who became friends with a colony of them:


Very cute.  They look like fat beavers


----------



## Yvvki (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh i also like Quokka's haha. they are cute!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 7, 2018)

Lizard. Lizard all the way. or maybe SNEK


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 7, 2018)

Years and years ago I used to have a lion fursona so if I couldn't choose a wolf or striped hyena, a lion would be my first pick. Opossums, dogs and house cats would probably also be on the list.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 7, 2018)

Sergal then Foxxy


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 7, 2018)

I'd be a Sergal, if not a Sergal, then I would choose a snake


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 8, 2018)

If we're talking only about my main sona... I would probably go with corgi dog. Or a fluffy moth. Gotta have the fluff!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 10, 2018)

if not an opossum,any mustelid or feline 
I do have other sonas that are those species but something that isn't already one of my sonas


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd be a bird of some kind.
Maybe a crow or a pigeon.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 17, 2018)

Actually, I'd choose a raccoon as my second choice.


----------



## Papasaurus (Feb 18, 2018)

If I cant be a muscled t rex, I'l be a muscled naga snake.


----------



## defunct (Feb 18, 2018)

As opposed to ferret;

Weasel, if they didn't all have exactly the same color pattern and bad connotation
Maybe a cat of some sort?
Rats are kinda cool
I really don't know
Anything other than like a canine or a dragon


----------



## Zhalo (Feb 18, 2018)

1. Fennec Fox
2. Squirrel 
3. Angel Dragon
4. Sergal
5. Kangaroo


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 18, 2018)

Saurus, because Warhammer was what led me to discover the Fandom, goddamnit.






Even comes with the option of some nice dinosaur companions with which to ride into battle as well.


Spoiler








Aztec dinosaurs riding bigger dinosaurs that shoot lasers and fuck shit up. This is how Lizardmen do.


----------



## modfox (Feb 18, 2018)

cant be red fox?
Silver Fox


----------



## TomVaporeon (Feb 18, 2018)

Haha, I get to kind of cheat at this, as I'm an iberian magpie, and they look exactly the same but are a different species to the azure-winged magpie, so I'd choose that


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 21, 2018)

Prozac, lots and lots of prozac


----------



## splatterdot (Feb 21, 2018)

Mine would probably be a cat, wolf...... or a puppy dog, so I could still have the ears.


----------



## Skychickens (Feb 22, 2018)

Not my f erret...? I had a cat before...I wouldn't mind making an African Grey sona. Or a pig. Or a mouse.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 22, 2018)

An apache attack helicopter


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> An apache attack helicopter


Why not a Hind? It's a sexier gunship flying tank.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 22, 2018)

Well, I guess I could live without being a fox, and I've pretty much already got a good idea of my alternate fursonas, so, here goes:

1.Hyena
2.Wolf
3.Ferret
4. Raccoon
5. Mosquito


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 24, 2018)

My main guy is a rooster, and I have two others based on a boat-tailed grackle and a peacock wyvern. But, if I didn't have those three, then maybe...

*Pigeon:* Don't know why, but I really relate with this flying rat

*Rat: *Don't know why, but I really relate with this non-flying rat

*Blue-tongued Skink: *They think they're dogs, and it's the best

*Bush Viper: *Looks like a mothafuggin dragon, my guy

*Hyena: *Love me a guy who can cackle, properly 

*Maned Wolf: *Has all the goods, going for it. Body like a wolf, fur and face of a fox, legs like a deer. And yet, it technically ain't any of those things. Talk about a  shamalamadingdong type-ah twist.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

Coal is a cat that's very ferret like in many ways but I want to keep him digigrade so I'd be creatures like that

Ferret
Deer
Goat
Meerkat
Otter


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 26, 2018)

doberman


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Feb 26, 2018)

An emerald dragon


----------



## Laugh Kita (Mar 1, 2018)

If not a hyena, I'd probably be a sheep.


----------



## Kayva (Mar 1, 2018)

Firefox/Red Panda


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 3, 2018)

Thylacine.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 3, 2018)

Skink.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 3, 2018)

SEAHORSE!!!


----------



## Wager's Throne (Mar 4, 2018)

Wolf, fox, bluejay, dragon, or probably a German Shepard.


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Mar 4, 2018)

Mine would have to be either;

Fox
Raccoon
Red panda
Wolf
Jaguar


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> SEAHORSE!!!


Oh, that’s an ACE choice!  Wish I’d thought of that.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well my top would be 
Wolf
Goat
Tiger
Or
Foxy


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Mine would be Billy Mays, that lovable lug.



Here we see the wild Billy Mays in his natural habitat the janitors closet filled with oxy clean!


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 6, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Why not a Hind? It's a sexier gunship flying tank.



I prefer the lynx 


Spoiler


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Mar 6, 2018)

If I couldn't have a Pallas Cat, I'd probably just have a domestic cat. One of the big, floofy breeds, like a Maine Coon or Norwegian Forest.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 6, 2018)

Crow


----------



## Denji (Mar 6, 2018)

Instead of a dragon, probably a shark or a Sergal


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd probably go for another feline like a Scottish wildcat or an amur leopard.


----------



## verneder (Mar 6, 2018)

Maybe an aardvark, a Dhole, Sun bear, or a Lion, instead of an aardwolf.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2018)

Sergal
Wolf
Dingo 
Attack Helicopter 
Can of Mountain Dew


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 8, 2018)

I would probably have picked a cat or a fox.  Maybe a cow.


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2018)

A corgi, alpaca or bunny!


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 8, 2018)

I'd have a penguin!


----------



## punkalope (Mar 8, 2018)

A deer for sure!


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 10, 2018)

I would just get more depressed but possibly choose a guinea pig since I love them and they're perfect


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tfw half the people in the thread don't pick at least *5 Alternative* animals:





Anyhow if I couldn't be a Fluff Dragon then I could be a normal Scaly dragon instead with not much difference.
But that seems like a cop-out so for reals this time, at least 5 more.

Sheep. (Cute fluffy things! Now if only they were a bit more smart and durable... Scholarly sheep that's seen at least a few battles in their time?)
Hyena. (No real reason exactly, except maybe the laughter.)
Lizard. (closest to original species I can get in body type. Some can crawl up walls and have long tongues.)
Rat. (Actually, quite cute critters when they're not the wild ones. Sense of smell is also pretty good.)
Bat. (Like rats, but flying. Noisy, great hearing to the point of echolocation, but weak to extremely loud noises probably. Closest species to original in terms of functionality.)
Honey Badger. (Cuz I like to f/// bees over. Now please don't take my words out of context XD)
Turtle. (The shell looks like a REALLY good defensive addition. Now they just need to go a little bit faster... Maybe if I gave them rollerskates!)


----------



## charlesgray (Mar 19, 2018)

Probably something with wings I drew a bat sona for a friend and enjoyed it so probably a bat


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

Polar bear,Otter,Badger,Goose, or Snake. All of the animals i listed are actually some of my OC's species.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 23, 2018)

Probably a lioness or a raccoon


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmm. let's see...
owl
night jar
some kind of dragon
coyote
something non furry and weird, like fire or some shit​


----------

